# what did the necrontyr look like?



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

what do you think the necrontyr look liked i personally think they were horridly inhuman with bare skin hanging loosely over a small ribcage a stretched out spine chicken legs and about 6 arms on each side with a long head with shark eyes


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And yet their metal bodies, which are essentially their skeletons as they no longer needed their flesh, show them as humanoid. Willing to be that they looked pretty human prior to the whole enslavement thing, maybe more sickly or some of them generally more hunched over.

So what do I think they looked like? Like humans, or fairly similar to humans. Maybe a fair portion were more hunched forward or paler, maybe their features were sharper and more gaunt.


Also: please use punctuation in your posts in the future aboytervigon. If not for yourself, than out of courtesy for others so that if any take the time to respond they at least know that something that looks decent will come back from you.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

True but necrons are fear weapons. They were designed to strike fear into the old ones humanoid races. They never had to be humanoid to take on the appearance of death.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> They were designed to strike fear into the old ones humanoid races.


Were they? I wouldn't mind a reference for that if you have one.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Um...I would be more afraid of what you suggested abo, than the necron, well they were described as humanoid and looking sickly because of radiaton from the sun.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> True but necrons are fear weapons.


Are they? I did not know that... I thought that they were Arnold Swarznegger (?) wanabes... I think that the Necrontyr look like... Erh... Well... Like this: icknose: Like totally... Or maybe not...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the Necrons and Necrontyr share some superficial similarities in appearance. They would not make bodies that were 'alien' to themselves, as they were at war with the Old Ones and their creations.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

The Necrons are merely the mechanical and immortal versions of the Necrontyr.
The Necrontyr were humoid in appearance. They were a separate race from the Star Gods, but then shit hit the fan and the Star Gods played Go-Go-Gadget on them.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I just imagined them as emaciated looking humans


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I always think of Kermit the Frog when people are talking about the old ones...

Anyhow, I'm guessing humanoid, for it seems like a humanoid looking life is a very common design in the galaxy of 40k.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

If i am not wrong than all of species created by Old Ones have skeletons and it explain why Necrons look like that - to scary Old Ones's warrior races. Necrontyrs could look very different to Necrons. They even could be completly non humanoid.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

BearsofLeon said:


> The Necrons are merely the mechanical and immortal versions of the Necrontyr.
> The Necrontyr were humoid in appearance. They were a separate race from the Star Gods, but then shit hit the fan and the Star Gods played Go-Go-Gadget on them.


Phenomenal. I'm pretty sure as others said, they look pretty much the same....minus the whole flesh thing.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LordofFenris said:


> Phenomenal. I'm pretty sure as others said, they look pretty much the same....minus the whole flesh thing.


I imagine myself hat they look quite similar to what they do right now... Just some minor changes, but they are humanoid...


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, Xenology confirmed the common humanoid shape is a result of Old One meddling with young races, and I think the the old 'dex says that Necrontyr were seeded by them (boy, were their faces red), so to be honest they were probably humanoid. 

The Necron chasses were designed to look like their original forms (albeit dead) and also to strike fear into the hearts of all those humanoid Old Ones races.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I've always imagined them looking somehwat similar to the Eldar, in all honesty. Human-like, but yet completely alien..


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

A popular theory is that the Tau are un-Necroned Necrontyr. I forget where I first say this, but they talk about it on TV Tropes (Link).

Long story short, the Tau were Necrontyr that survived because they were so isolated in their little pocket of space that the Necrons either forgot about them or couldn't find them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> A popular theory is that the Tau are un-Necroned Necrontyr. I forget where I first say this, but they talk about it on TV Tropes (Link).
> 
> Long story short, the Tau were Necrontyr that survived because they were so isolated in their little pocket of space that the Necrons either forgot about them or couldn't find them.


Doesn't the fluff for the Tau directly contradict this though? Since they were a relatively new and primative race in M35 when they were first discovered and all that. The necrons, and by extension necrontyr, are millions if not tens of millions of years old. The time gap between the tau races does little to support that theory, unless I missed something along the way.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Yes, it is not possible the Tau the be Necrontyr. 60,000,000 years would have evolved them into something very different. If you think that all human progress in 40k has come about since the first humans appeared 140,000 years ago. 140k vs 60,000k+++.

The Tau are neither advanced nor evolved enough to be Necrontyr.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Also it is mentioned that the Tau were cut off by warp storms.


----------



## nivik (Mar 16, 2010)

i personally think they would look like the robots from robota


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Are they? I did not know that... I thought that they were Arnold Swarznegger (?) wanabes... I think that the Necrontyr look like... Erh... Well... Like this: icknose: Like totally... Or maybe not...


Hey, our skeletal undead rulers can still move and fight, impudent human. When was the last time _your_ sack of bones went for a walk? 



dark angel said:


> I've always imagined them looking somehwat similar to the Eldar, in all honesty. Human-like, but yet completely alien..


DA has hit it exactly! The necrontyr were a first attempt at creatures of the humanoid form, abandoned because of their severe fallibility. (maybe)

Time goes on, blablablah, the Old Ones are brought to their knees by necrons and c`tan (feeling pretty stupid at this stage) so they try again, creating the eldar. (if at first you don`t succeed) 

The Eldar represent what the Old Ones tried to create the first time in the necrontyr. (try try again)

Imagine what the Necrons must have felt upon seeing the Eldar. It`s little wonder they hate everything. (well, fuck you too)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think the Old Ones created the Necrontyr, there's no evidence to suggest they did- I believe that instead the humanoid forms of the Old Ones creations was due, in part, to the fact the Old Ones themselves were relatively humanoid in appearance.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I don't think the Old Ones created the Necrontyr, there's no evidence to suggest they did- I believe that instead the humanoid forms of the Old Ones creations was due, in part, to the fact the Old Ones themselves were relatively humanoid in appearance.


I dont believe that the old one created all that many races, just a hand full, maybe a few more than we know about, but not more than that... The universe has a natural evolution, so there have, and are, probably even stronger and mightier species with at least the same powers somewhere out there... Anyone want to join on a crusade into the Halo stars? :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I didn`t think so, but I still like the idea that the Eldar were a middle finger to the necrontyr by giving them a form so similar and abilities and lifespan so superior.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chance's could be that they created the Orks to, best evidence of genetic enginering in existance. If you havent read the codex they were created by the "Brainboyz", yes that's the Orks name for them, to fight some enemy they couldnt kill themself's after that the Orks didnt care to wright much down. (They still dont)
Cut long story short The Brainboyz Up and left them pritty much.

Not saying I believe it but its a possibility.
The Necrontyr to me look more or less like their robot forms.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

I think Xenology confirmed that pretty much any humanoid species is a result of Old One seeding or direct intervention somewhere down the line. Only reason for the same four-limbs and, more tellingly, the pentadactyl plan, to be so prevalent.

While the Codex doesn't outright state the necrontyr were an Old One race, it mentions they enkindled races in their journeies and younger species like the necrontyr 'struggled in their wake' (p24). Not a confirmation, I'll admit, but you can infer... 

Necron codex confirms the Old Ones created the orks as a last-ditch warrior race, then known as the krork (p26).


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

According to lex the old ones created Slann(cough lizardmen), Eldar, Krork(orks), and the Jokaero (planet of the apes)


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Old Ones did NOT create the Necrontyr. The Necrontyr are contemporary with the Old Ones, but from very different parts of the Milky Way. The codex is quite clear on Necrontyr evolution.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Darklove is right, also, I though there was no evidence to suggest the necrons bear a form similar to what the necrontyr had. As IIRC, it is said the necrontyr were molded into shapes made to inspire dread and fear? Hence humanoid skeletons.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Shadow Walker said:


> If i am not wrong than all of species created by Old Ones have skeletons and it explain why Necrons look like that





Serpion5 said:


> DA has hit it exactly! The necrontyr were a first attempt at creatures of the humanoid form, abandoned because of their severe fallibility. (maybe)


Although the Necron codex doesn't outright state that the Necrontyr were not created by the Old Ones, it does seem to at the very least imply that they weren't. 

Also, the Necrontyr had evolved to the point that the dangerous and cancerous rays of their star were engrained into their genetic code, even when they colonised other planets away from their birth-world and sun, their horrid cancers still inflicted them. This would also suggest that the Necrontyr weren't tampered with or seeded by the Old Ones. As well as the fact that there is no evidence to suggest that the Necrontyr as a race manifested psykers, where as it would seem that all of the races the Old Ones seeded and manipulated could.



Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> As IIRC, it is said the necrontyr were molded into shapes made to inspire dread and fear? Hence humanoid skeletons.


I don't believe that is mentioned anywhere in the codex.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

it doesnt in the codex but in dues ex mechanicus it mentions the persons fear and that was that they were created from


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow it has been ages since I even heard the name of that story, like six or seven years I think. Wasn't the claim of the Necrons being the way they were the theory or opinion of the main character or of a character in the story? Not anywhere close to hard fact of any kind.


----------

